# Greetings from Montgomery #25



## Chaplin the Elder (Sep 12, 2009)

I would like to say hello to this group. I just joined this forum after Bro. RedTemplar recommended it on another forum.  

I am currently the Master of Montgomery #25 (www.montgomery25afam.org) and also the webmaster for the lodge's website. 

I was raised in New York in 1983 and joined Montgomery in 2005. 

I look forward to talking with all of my brothers and exchanged ideas on Masonry . 

Oh, why the name, "chaplin the elder"?  My son is also my brother and on another forum uses the name Chaplin, so, by virtue of the fact that I am older (chronologically at least) I am Chaplin the Elder.


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 12, 2009)

Welcome to Masons of Texas.  Glad to have you here!


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome aboard.:beer:


----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 13, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 18, 2009)

Glad to have you on board!


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Sep 18, 2009)

Welcome to the boards my brother.


----------



## JTM (Sep 18, 2009)

welcome.


----------

